# Mr. Preacher!!!



## sanj (Apr 24, 2017)

??? ???    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzA9kmxCZl4

I don't like him taking bad about my morning newspaper.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 24, 2017)

That guy is totally intolerable. I get a headache after 20 seconds. Life is too short to waste it on someone like him.


----------

